# Bush hog up and running.



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Two years ago or so I bought an old International Agritech 5' tow behind bushhog to use with my 2003 NH TC30 (30hp). It worked great, but last year I raised the bush hog hitch too high and bent the PTO shaft. This summer I ordered a new shaft from Everything Attachment. They didn't have a class 5 in stock so they sent me a class six.

I decided my problem was the hitch set up on the bush hog- made for a taller tractor (like an old International). I drilled 4 20mm (3/4 or close!) holes with a hole saw and hand drill through a 1/2 of steel. I lowered the hitch and bolted it on. In the bush hog by itself pic you can see the 2 black dots where I drilled the holes in the angle iron. -I leave this out all year round and so I figure oil and grease don't hurt - but help!

It made all the difference. I have plenty of clearance. This past week I bush hogged our back field and our neighbor's field, and our trail into our woods.

-Live and learn though- going through the woods the bush hog bottomed out on a mound of dirt, popped the pin holding the hitch to the drawbar up and out. I got a foot and the tractor stalled. At least I didn't pull the shaft apart! I disconnected everything, lowered the drawbar, slid back, dropped the pin in and connected the PTO shaft and off I went. 

Powerful thing. I run it at 1800 rpm in Medium range 2nd gear. Cuts everything - 3" spruce too! At 2400 RPM the tractor is working too hard for what it has to do. The one draw back is that I can't make tight corners, I need to follow an easy curve if I have the bush hog engaged.

The bush hog weighs well over 500 lbs. I can't budge it without using the tractor. The drawbar raising and lowering makes all the difference.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a well built unit. Nicely done on the remodel.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I gotta say that sure looks like a 3 point model bush hog. I've never seen one hooked up quite like that. The tongue should be mounted with only one bolt on each side and stood upright and then attached to the back with a chain. That right there is dangerous and an accident waiting to happen. Just sayin.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

JDonly said:


> I gotta say that sure looks like a 3 point model bush hog. I've never seen one hooked up quite like that. The tongue should be mounted with only one bolt on each side and stood upright and then attached to the back with a chain. That right there is dangerous and an accident waiting to happen. Just sayin.


I agree......How do you lift that for transport? Could be converted easily enough I guess. Looks to be a heavy duty unit. I like the dual trail wheels.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

International Agritech made both tow along and 3 point models. I suspect that they used the same basic frame for both. As for transport, you just tow it.

Mine is the tow along. Here is the other type - one I found on the internet:


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I gotta say for safety sake you hook that to your drawbar instead of the 3 point and get a hydraulic cylinder to replace the turnbuckle. That's an accident waiting to happen right there. You accidentally raise the 3 point and hit the pto with your tow bar and something or someone is going to be seriously injured. Come on guys lets keep an accident from happening.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a stop on my drawbar lever that I can adjust to set the height the drawbar can go. I wasn't using it last year, I am now. I hear what you are saying. Machinery is always dangerous.


----------

